# How to Rise Kh and Ph with crushed corals



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello. I’d like to rice my Kh and Ph with crushed corals. Is there any specific way to do this?
I filled one bucked with water and did pour one cup washed corals .Water get cloudy and after 5h Ph rice from 8.0 to 8.2 , Gh-3 and Kh-4 doesn’t change at all. Is this normal?
How to keep water clean and how to rice Kh to 5-7.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

You need to rinse CC pretty well. pH will be affected within hours. GH/KH changes will be noticed more slowly.

If not using it directly in your substrate, it's best to place it in a media bag within your filter.


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

I filled up one 5gal bucket with water, added Seachem prime for dechlorine, cichlid buffer to raise GH from 3 to 6ppm and one tea cup full with crushed corals. Water before crushed corals to be added PH-8,Gh-6, Kh-3.Three hours after PH-8.2/Which is my goal/ GH and KH no change.
Today,24h after I found that PH is 7,8, GH8 and KH 6.
Why PH get down?!?!?!?!
Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Just to get accurate numbers....

Have you tested straight from the tap first. Then let it sit for 24hrs and test again? This without any additives.

It will gas off during the 24hr period which will give you a better feel for what your water parms will actually be.


----------



## timwag2001 (Apr 15, 2009)

you could put it in your filter. if water is running accross it it will dissolve faster than just sitting in a bucket.

just out of curiousity, why are you trying to alter your ph and kh?

is your ph test kit calibrated and accurate? you also have to take into consideration human error. for instance not having the exact amount of water that you need and also the drips coming out of your ph kit. 

you are using a liquid test kit instead of the paper one right?


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

timwag2001 said:


> you could put it in your filter. if water is running accross it it will dissolve faster than just sitting in a bucket.
> 
> just out of curiousity, why are you trying to alter your ph and kh?
> 
> ...


I'm trying to set up one cardinal shrimp tank with Ph-8.2,Kh-6 and Gh-7.
My tap water is ph-8,Kh and Gh-3.I have liquid test kits. I check readings with 2 separate kits-one was new, bought it one week ago.


----------

